# morel tempo 6 and jbl w10gti review



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

I just got done with my install last wednesday. I haven't updated my build log yet but I will. I installed morel tempo 6's, a jbl W10GTI sub running IB, a pioneer AVH-P3200dvd, and a cadence FXA-4100 in my 2008 pontiac G6

just so you know, im far from an expert so take this review for what it's worth.

recently had hertz HSK165's, raw drivers from parts express(don't feel like listing them), and JL Audio XR comps, all with a memphis pr10

on to the sound!!! 

When I took the mids out of the box I will say that looking at them doesn't promise much, BUT.... installing and listening to them is a whole different story. they are in fully deadened and sealed doors with raamat. 

The mids have pretty decent midbass, a tad less than my old hertz but they definately do pretty well and Im only powering them with 100 watts per side passive. These comps are sooooo smooth, I can crank it super loud, they don't break up or ever hurt the ears and I have the passives set on +3db for the tweets plus 8k bumped up 2db. the eq on the deck only does 2db increments, kind of stupid imo. They are very detailed and are so far my favorite comps by far. I can't wait to get the dotech ovations. !!!

the sub, JBL W10GTI run IB off 300 watts. this sub is beefy, heavy, and sounds great, smooth, pretty detailed for a sub, and puts out quite a bit for a 10 off half the power its rated to handle. I will say this, more impressive then the output, is the impact on kick drum notes. I haven't had a sub before that I can feel the bass drum in my chest, this sub definately hits hard and tight.

The deck, I really enjoy it, very easy to navigate, plenty of options, and the ipod control is exactly like an ipod so its easy to search and its quick, no delay. dvd picture is excellent. 

the amp, my favorite amp so far as well, great dynamics, clear sounding, low noise, and seems to have some balls. thanks codeman for the amp!!!

that is all folks.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks for the review


----------

